

Why You Should Startup in Washington DC - studyhall
http://blog.studyhall.com/post/20118926215/10-reasons-why-you-should-startup-in-washington-dc

======
studyhall
Agree/Disagree? Re-tweet us @mystudyhall

Would love to hear your thoughts here as well :)

